# Assassins creed IV black flag



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

The Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag debut trailer >


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sweeet


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

They really are ripping the kunt out of this now no?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah. But I don't care I like the story behind it lol. It's not just mindless shooting


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Yeah. But I don't care I like the story behind it lol. It's not just mindless shooting


ah its just mindless stabbing


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Exactly lol


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Exactly lol


Quality. I'll get it then  :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Have you played any of the games?


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

Won't be buying another one after how disappointing the last game was!

Always liked the story line though


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks good to me! Really enjoyed the sea battles in the last one!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmmm the last one wasn't as good as the rest but i think ill still have to give it a go


----------

